# Help with fragrances



## Mothi (Oct 1, 2007)

My head is about to explode.  I read many of the information on this forum and so many great scents from so many various sources.  Some here some there some every &$%# where.   :shock:

**deep breath**

So, I was thinking of staying with EOs only, but am feeling very limited.  Originally I wanted to make soap for my dog (thus having some safe EOs on hand to lightly scent their soap), but now I am wanting to make some for gifts for other people.  Thus my dilemma.  I can't order from 10 different places getting a few from each.  So I need help.  Maybe someone can help me pick a place that has what I want.  I am sure many of you have fragrances from many vendors so you can tell me first hand if there are some awesome ones I got to have.

What I want is:

1.  I need a Christmas scent.  I am thinking gingerbread?  (I was deciding on pumpkin pie, candy cane, pine, or gingerbread and the BF said gingerbread would be nice.)
2.  I need a light floral or fruity scent.  I like sweet pea.  Even a fresh sent one will do.  I am not big about musk or vanilla scents.  Not a fan of strong florals either.  Something light is what I want, but feminine.  Mangos are delicious.  Not a fan of apple or strawberry.  Cucumber is nice too.
3.  Also need a water or down to earth scent.  Something any gender can use.  Something that says I love the outdoors without smelling like musk.  Something that is not overpowering but smells fresh.  Light airy scent.
4.  And last, I need a light floral scent.  Some hits of jasmine and gardenia would be awesome.  (This one is more for my mom and she loves gardenia, but I don't want straight gardenia because I want a scent that would be versatile where I can use it for others as well.)

So anyone know where I get can all that from one quality place?  Or list the places and I will try my best to read through their fragrances, but I don't know how good they are so if you can make recommendations, that would be awesome too.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are some for you to try:  
Tony's Fragrance & Supplies 
Oregon Trail Soap Supplies & More 
Florida Soap Supplies
Majestic Mountain Sage (MMS)
Scent Shack, The
Tradewinds Fragrance Co.
Bitter Creek
Bramble Berry
Old Mill Fragrance Co. 
Solas Candle & Bath 
Sweet Cakes (pricey, but good fragrances)
Paw-Made Soap Co. 

I use Sugared Spruce as a holiday scent
Suz at OT has nice florals
Water like Ocean?
Tradewinds has an awesome Olive Blossom

hope that helps.
Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 2, 2007)

I know what you mean. I really cuts into your profit ordering from a dozen suppliers. I get 90% of my scents from wholesalesuppliesplus.com they have every type of scent you need & you can also p/u colorants, containers, bases & more.


I can recommend the following as well:
Indiana Candle
Bitter Creek 
A Garden Eastward
Tony's Fragrance & Supplies 
Oregon Trail Soap Supplies & More 
Florida Soap Supplies 
Majestic Mountain Sage (MMS) 
Scent Shack, The 
Bramble Berry 
Old Mill Fragrance Co. 
The Scent Works

Any of the above should have all of your scent needs.


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Jul 31, 2008)

*essential oils*

try liberty ess oils. been using the for 10+ years. good customer service and products

for a great strong lemon scent--litsea cubeba

try 5 parts eucalyptus i part mint.

4-5 parts patchould to 1 part ylang ylang or rose

egyptian rose geranium is fantastic!

1 part litsea cubeba to 1 part lavender or clary sage.

i usually use 1 oz e/o to 1 pound oil for c/p soap except for eucalyptus..about .75 oz

hope this helps

monet


----------



## andreabadgley (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree that Liberty has some incredible essential oils, though I can't help much with your floral needs.  I use EOs almost exclusively, so I use mostly earthy and herbal stuff (most of the floral EOs I'd like are prohibitively expensive - jasmine and rose come to mind immediately).

Anyway, for your gingerbread problem I can suggest an EO blend that I concocted but have not yet soaped.  You could color the the soap a nice gingerbread color by using strong coffee instead of water in your base:

3 pts ginger EO
1 pt cinnamon leaf EO
1 pt cassia or cinnamon bark EO
1 pt clove EO
1 pt allspice EO


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been on the EO/FO fence a while myself.. Is there any one supplier that has the biggest selection of organic/vegan/cruelty free FO's?  

I hope there is some middle ground... For instance, instead of sandalwood EO, a more eco friendly alternative is a vegan friendly FO.


----------



## naturescauldron (Aug 1, 2008)

Texas Bubbly said: Is there any one supplier that has the biggest selection of organic/vegan/cruelty free FO's? 



As far as I know, all FO's are vegan friendly.  There are no animal products used in FO's, unless of course, they are using genuine musks (civet, ambergris)......but the use of that in a manufactured fragrance isn't that common anymore with all the wonderful aromatic chemicals that they've developed.

As for organic......in an FO??  I dont think that's possible no matter who claims what their fo's are.  A Fragrance Oil.....is nothing but a manufactured fragrance.  A good bit of them do contain real eo's, but the fixatives and dilutents and carriers.....they're all chemicals.

Cruelty Free?  That's a big one.  I doubt seriously that either of the fragrance manufacturers test their products on animals.  Simply because they are using chemicals that have already been tested somewhere down the line and they've been proven to be skin safe by no doubt animal testing somewhere along the way by the companies who actually manufacturered these chemical compunds.  Make sense?


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Aug 2, 2008)

Makes total sense.  One out of three isn't bad.   :wink: 

....and ya.. my head wasn't on right when I typed that up, of course lab made scents aren't going to be organic. LOL  My kids (ahem and hubby) just got Wii, so we (har har) have Mario on the brain.


----------

